# LibreSSL - BSDCAN 2014



## da1 (May 17, 2014)

http://www.openbsd.org/papers/bsdcan14-libressl/mgp00001.html


----------



## worldi (May 20, 2014)

There's also a video.


----------



## da1 (May 20, 2014)

Cool. Didn't know.


----------



## xibo (May 20, 2014)

Is there any reason the brown accountant in slide 16 turned red after/during the rng demo?


----------



## ChalkBored (May 22, 2014)

xibo said:
			
		

> Is there any reason the brown accountant in slide 16 turned red after/during the rng demo?


That's how the original comic was colored.
http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2001-10-25/
My guess is rage over having his expertise questioned.


----------

